# Second Skyrim Trailer (feat. gameplay)



## Jake Reynolds (Mar 2, 2011)

Yowsers!

YouTube - Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Official Gameplay Trailer HD


----------



## Menion (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god! *girl like screech*


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks pretty damned good.


----------



## Jake Reynolds (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, the dragon shout looked awesome. Months away...urg...


----------



## Red 13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've watched the trailer so many times, got i want to play it now!


----------



## No One (Mar 7, 2011)

A friend of mine pointed this out to me just earlier. I don't know why I didn't check it out sooner. My god, but that looks fantastic. 

And want the music.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone know what he shouts at the dragon? I've shouted "Baruk Khazad" one time too many and i'm looking for something new


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 9, 2011)

Instead of video's, screen shots, etc I would rather they released something like Dragon Age did before it released, and that is a character creator. The vid looked great, of course, but to play around with the character creator would be awesome!


----------



## Fake Vencar (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm just hoping those dragons aren't as abudant as cliff racers are in Morrowind!


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 12, 2011)

Fake Vencar said:


> I'm just hoping those dragons aren't as abudant as cliff racers are in Morrowind!


 
From the interviews I have read with lead game designer Todd Howard, most dragons when you see them won't attack you unless you attack them first. There are a few areas in the game, he says, where you will have no choice but to fight one but for the most part the choice is yours. 

So for the most part I think the choice is yours, if you don't want to fight it don't make it mad at you...hehe

http://gamerant.com/elder-scrolls-5-skyrim-details-weapon-magic-dragon-dyce-72101/


----------



## cornelius (Mar 24, 2011)

Rahl Windsong said:


> From the interviews I have read with lead game designer Todd Howard, most dragons when you see them won't attack you unless you attack them first. There are a few areas in the game, he says, where you will have no choice but to fight one but for the most part the choice is yours.
> 
> So for the most part I think the choice is yours, if you don't want to fight it don't make it mad at you...hehe
> 
> New Details On ‘Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim’ Weapons, Magic & Dragons - Game Rant


 

I've grown a habbit in Morrowind of arrowing down Cliff-racers from a distance. I don't think dragons will allow such behaviour


----------



## Jake Reynolds (Mar 25, 2011)

No, they may become somewhat piqued (or peaked, if you're on a mountain...by the nines that was lame...)


----------



## DMZ (Apr 10, 2011)

uhhhh the music reminds me of morrowind, in the trailer


----------

